
NMA Course Materials - Schiphol
https://github.com/NeuromatchAcademy/course-content
======
Schiphol
These are all videos, slides and Colab notebook tutorials for [Neuromatch
Academy
2020]([https://neuromatch.io/academy/](https://neuromatch.io/academy/)) an
online summer school on computational neuroscience that is currently taking
place.

